# Enneagram Animals



## Jennywawa88 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have heard about a way to teach enneagram to children using animals to represent the numbers. Does anyone know anything about this? What are the animals used? Any information on this would be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

Jennywawa88 said:


> I have heard about a way to teach enneagram to children using animals to represent the numbers. Does anyone know anything about this? What are the animals used? Any information on this would be helpful. Thank you!


The Enneagram in Business Blog | A Blog by Ginger Lapid-Bogda, Ph.D.: Enneagram Nines: Alligator

I'm not sure where the rest of them are, but I did manage to find this one. I'll keep looking and add to it if I find any more.

Edit: http://blog.theenneagraminbusiness.com/search/label/Enneagram Animals

All of them were on the same blog, just off to the side.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

interesting. I am a giraffe. I'm cool with that, though I kind of wanted to be a sea creature.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

From some of my readings, 5s are represented by cats. I think one article used the jaguar (er, or leopard), a truly solitary creature.

I liken myself more to a house kitteh. meow meow ~~


----------



## Lunar (May 2, 2012)

I think this list is from a book by Richard Rohr 

Redeemed animal symbols.
> 1. Ant (Industry)
> 2. Irish Setter (Warm energy)
> 3. Eagle (Opportune skill,)
> 4. Black Stallion (Beauty, nobility, distinction)
> 5. Owl (Wisdom)
> 6. Deer (Freedom/Grace)
> 7. Butterfly (Fulfillment)
> 8. Tiger (Defending others)
> 9. Dolphin/Whale (Joy in play)

Unredeemed animal Symbols.
> 1. Terrier (Aggressive ), Bee (Stinging barbs)
> 2. Cat/Puppy (Fawning) Donkey (Doormat)
> 3. Peacock (Vanity) Chameleon (Appearances)
> 4. Bassett Hound (Sadness) Dove (Mourning)
> 5. Fox (Wilyness) Hamster (Hoarding)
> 6. Rabbit/Mouse (Caution) Alsatian/Rat (Obedience)
> 7. Monkey (Unseriousness) Caterpillar (undeveloped)
> 8. Rhinoceros/Bull (Force) Rattlesnake (Irritation)
> 9. Elephant (Slow, clumsy) Sloth (Inertia)


----------



## Alysaria (Jul 7, 2009)

SillaSY said:


> From some of my readings, 5s are represented by cats. I think one article used the jaguar (er, or leopard), a truly solitary creature.
> 
> I liken myself more to a house kitteh. meow meow ~~


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gpfvkeo0KBc&feature=player_detailpage#t=84s


----------

